# Importer une classe Java



## darkrebelion (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous. 
J'ai besoin pour mes études d'importer une classe sous Java. Mais je ne trouve pas dans quel fichier je dois déposé ma classe sur mac. Quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Je ne suis pas spécialiste en Java mais il existe un excellent site où tu trouveras beaucoup de réponse : le site du zéro. 

un petit lien : http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-10601-apprenez-a-programmer-en-java.html

Sinon tu vois avoir une sorte de commande du genre '#include "ma class"' (cf : c++) ou 'import "maclass"'.

Bon courage !
Léo


----------



## darkrebelion (7 Octobre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, mais j'ai rien trouver de ce que je voulais sur le siteduzero. C'est bien "import maclasse", mais normalement on doit placer au préalable notre classe dans le dossier /home/paquetage (manip sous linux). Mais sous mac ce dossier n'existe pas. De plus je ne trouve pas le dossier .bashrc qui référence les classes qu'on ajoute à java. Actuellement lorsque je met "import maclasse", sa me met "package "maclasse"does not exist".


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Ta classe, tu l'as mets où tu veux. C'est à toi de paramètrer ta commande de build correctement, notamment au niveau du CLASSSPATH.


----------



## darkrebelion (8 Octobre 2011)

Mais justement il est où le clastpath ?


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Il est nul part, c'est un paramètre de javac. Après si tu veux conserver sa valeur d'un projet à un autre, tu peux définir une variable d'environnement CLASSPATH : ça se passe dans le fichier "rc" correspondant au shell que tu utilises (.bashrc, .cshrc, ...). Ce fichier se trouve dans ton répertoire de départ.


----------



## darkrebelion (8 Octobre 2011)

Dans mon HOME, je n'ai aucun fichier bashrc justement (fichier caché compris). Le seul fichier que j'ai est un .bash_history. Et lorsque je créé un .bashrc, java le prend pas en compte et sa continue de me mettre le message comme moi mon import n'existe pas...


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que ton shell s'ouvre en bash ? Sur Mac OSX probablement pas.

'echo $SHELL' répond quoi ? 

Et sans variable d'environnement, il serait temps d'apprendre à utiliser correctement javac. :rateau:


----------



## darkrebelion (8 Octobre 2011)

Sa me marque /bin/bash . Donc il faudrait que j'aille chercher rc où ?


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Et 'echo $CLASSPATH' répond quoi ?


----------



## darkrebelion (9 Octobre 2011)

Rien, sa me saute une ligne c'est tout.


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Donc ton fichier "rc" est foireux, c'est tout


----------



## darkrebelion (9 Octobre 2011)

J'ai fait une clean installe de mon MacBook Air sur Lion, et problème résolue ^^


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Tu comptes réinstaller ta machine à chaque fois que tu te poses de mauvaises questions 

Si le fichier n'est pas là, tu as le droit de le créer. Et il me semble que le shell par défaut sur Mac OSX est csh ou tcsh.

Enfin, cette variable n'est là que pour te facilité la vie. Son absence empêche nullement de compiler ton application. Utilise le paramètre classpath de javac.


----------



## darkrebelion (10 Octobre 2011)

Je suis sur un MacBook Air et je suis très limité sur mes 64 Gio de disque dur. J'avais déjà prévu depuis quelques temps de le remettre à zéro.  J'attendais juste le week end d'être chez moi. ^^


----------

